# pretty in white



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Stunning mate :2thumb: :notworthy:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

And in black & white, sorry about the phone quality pic's


----------



## KDale (Jan 26, 2014)

amazing


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

is it strange that despite the fact this snake could easily mess me up i still find it extremely cute? :gasp:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! :2thumb:


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

Niceeee


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

getting bigger:2thumb:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sort of grey now, but still a very pretty girl and a lovely temperament to boot


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

GT2540 said:


> [URL=http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx48/russbitis/P1020296.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> getting bigger:2thumb:




Wow !!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice one man.

I love the _N. siamensis_. Great snakes to work with.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperLover said:


> Nice one man.
> 
> I love the _N. siamensis_. Great snakes to work with.


Cheers,

Ive got five spitters and it's only the female in the photo thats nice. The other four are nuts.

I prefer my _ kaouthia_ for handling, probably because I don't get spat on:2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

A good friend of mine has quite a few spitters. He cooled them down this season and noticed that they were very defensive. I told him that snakes in the cooler seasons are naturally more defensive, because they are more vulnerable & replicating this, is the cause of the sudden regular spitting from specimens that never used to spit. He warmed them up, and those that stopped spitting before, have stopped spitting again.

The regular spitting has made his hypersensitivity to elapid venom considerably worse and he's now downsizing the spitter collection. I'd love to keep spitters when I'm licensed, but the high hypersensitivity risk puts me off.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> [URL=http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx48/russbitis/WP_20140502_003.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


My 7 year old son has his birthday at the end of this month. He has decided what he wants after seeing this. 

A cobra.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> My 7 year old son has his birthday at the end of this month. He has decided what he wants after seeing this.
> 
> A cobra.


There's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperLover said:


> A good friend of mine has quite a few spitters. He cooled them down this season and noticed that they were very defensive. I told him that snakes in the cooler seasons are naturally more defensive, because they are more vulnerable & replicating this, is the cause of the sudden regular spitting from specimens that never used to spit. He warmed them up, and those that stopped spitting before, have stopped spitting again.
> 
> The regular spitting has made his hypersensitivity to elapid venom considerably worse and he's now downsizing the spitter collection. I'd love to keep spitters when I'm licensed, but the high hypersensitivity risk puts me off.


Always a concern, They tend to have a carpet bombing attitude to it.

Strange that _kaouthia_ don't spit considering they have all the apparatus for it?



ian14 said:


> My 7 year old son has his birthday at the end of this month. He has decided what he wants after seeing this.
> 
> A cobra.


Good birthday present. :2thumb: If he wants the shed of a normal _kaouthia_ (i.e you'll be able to see the monocle mark) just give me shout


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Strange that _kaouthia_ don't spit considering they have all the apparatus for it?


They do, just not particularly well and it's not very effective. I've been spat at by a _kaouthia_. The best way to describe it, is to imagine two pipettes filled with water. Gently squeeze both of them simultaneously, and the water will squirt out at low pressure. It's not a high pressure and aimed jet of venom, like other, more advanced spitting cobras.

If you're close enough for it to be effective, you're already far too close than you should be to the sharp end of a cobra!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Always a concern, They tend to have a carpet bombing attitude to it.
> 
> Strange that _kaouthia_ don't spit considering they have all the apparatus for it?
> 
> ...


Thank-you, that's such a nice offer. I'll pm you my address, he will be over the moon.
If I was in a position to get a DWAL he could have a real one, but a shed will be the closest I can get him.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

So beautiful! Bin full of Beautiful Death that is.


----------

